# Photos from around UK



## Sam58 (Aug 6, 2019)

Different Locations some are pure landscape, some street photography, and some seascape


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 6, 2019)

Sam58 said:


> Different Locations some are pure landscape, some street photography, View attachment 74028View attachment 74029View attachment 74030View attachment 74028View attachment 74029View attachment 74030and some seascape


Hi Sam

Beautiful pics.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 6, 2019)

Welcome Sam

Whereabouts in the Uk are you?...

Unfortunately your links are not working for me ...


----------



## Sam58 (Aug 6, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Hi Sam
> 
> Beautiful pics.
> 
> View attachment 74032


Thank you Radishrose


----------



## Sam58 (Aug 6, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Welcome Sam
> 
> Whereabouts in the Uk are you?...
> 
> Unfortunately your links are not working for me ...


Thank you Hollydolly ... not sure why it is not working but please do excuse me I am just starting .........hope will get better rapidly


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 6, 2019)

ahhh...they've appeared now... Lincoln Cathedral..
We were there last summer. Are you living in Lincs... ?..


----------



## Sam58 (Aug 6, 2019)

Camb


hollydolly said:


> ahhh...they've appeared now... Lincoln Cathedral..
> We were there last summer. Are you living in Lincs... ?..


Yes I am just a few miles out of the city to enjoy the countryside


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 6, 2019)

Sam58 said:


> Camb
> 
> Yes I am just a few miles out of the city to enjoy the countryside


 I'm in rural Herts...


----------



## Sam58 (Aug 6, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> I'm in rural Herts...


Nice, will get to see some pictures from around Herts


----------



## Sam58 (Aug 6, 2019)

A wander around Cambridge


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 6, 2019)

Sam58 said:


> A wander around Cambridge


 I was in Cambridge just a few weeks ago... it's only 45 minutes from here... . I'm an avid photgrapher so I take many pics wherever I go... 

Did you visit the American War Cemetery?


----------



## toffee (Aug 6, 2019)

hi and welcome sam --from linc  UK...hope u enjoy the forum !!


----------



## Sam58 (Aug 6, 2019)

toffee said:


> hi and welcome sam --from linc  UK...hope u enjoy the forum !!


Thank you Toffee I am sure I will


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Aug 7, 2019)

Welcome , sam.


----------



## Sam58 (Aug 7, 2019)

Vega_Lyra said:


> Welcome , sam.


Thank you Vega


----------



## Sam58 (Aug 7, 2019)

toffee said:


> hi and welcome sam --from linc  UK...hope u enjoy the forum !!





hollydolly said:


> I was in Cambridge just a few weeks ago... it's only 45 minutes from here... . I'm an avid photgrapher so I take many pics wherever I go...
> 
> Did you visit the American War Cemetery?





hollydolly said:


> I was in Cambridge just a few weeks ago... it's only 45 minutes from here... . I'm an avid photgrapher so I take many pics wherever I go...
> 
> Did you visit the American War Cemetery?


Hi well it makes the two of us I am a very enthusiastic photographer I was in Oxford couple of weeks ago and wow when I was downloading the pictures it was 357 images by the camera, 111 by the phone, then I have got those by the camera to be post-edited as they are in RAW
No I did not go to the American War Cemetery, unfortunately .. spent a lot of time in the Fitzwilliam museum.


----------



## Sam58 (Aug 7, 2019)

Some more pictures of Cambridge: Kings Collage chapel


----------



## Sam58 (Aug 8, 2019)

A day trip to Cleethorpe
- The Beach
- Cleethorpe Pier 
- The beech mini rail


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 22, 2019)

Loving your pics and so want to visit Lincoln someday!  My oldest paper trail documented genealogy line goes to Lincolnshire.  John Hutchinson (1515–1565) -- my 12th great-grandfather-- was mayor of Lincoln at the time of his death.   My oldest DNA line goes back to 17th century Lincolnshire -- surname Barton.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2019)

AnnieA said:


> Loving your pics and so want to visit Lincoln someday!  My oldest paper trail documented genealogy line goes to Lincolnshire.  John Hutchinson (1515–1565) -- my 12th great-grandfather-- was mayor of Lincoln at the time of his death.   My oldest DNA line also goes back to 17th century Lincolnshire -- surname Barton.


 Lincoln is a lovely city, but it's very hilly in places , so if you ever do get a chance to go, ensure you can walk up hills... the 4th steepest road in the whole of the Uk is in Lincoln, and is unsuitable for any type of vehicle...and aptly named Steep hill...

..a 50 second sped up video of steep hill..


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 22, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Lincoln is a lovely city, but it's very hilly in places , so if you ever do get a chance to go, ensure you can walk up hills... the 4th steepest road in the whole of the Uk is in Lincoln, and is unsuitable for any type of vehicle...and aptly named Steep hill...



Yikes!  I wish I could predict fibromyalgia flares.   Couldn't tackle that on a bad day.   I googled and found that Lincoln does have some accessibility options for getting to the cathedral at the top.   Wouldn't be as fun as walking up the street, but you do what you have to do on bad days.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2019)

AnnieA said:


> Yikes!  I wish I could predict fibromyalgia flares.   Couldn't tackle that on a bad day.   I googled and found that Lincoln does have some accessibility options for getting to the cathedral at the top.   Wouldn't be as fun as walking up the street, but you do what you have to do on bad days.


 Tell me abut it... I know only too well...


----------

